# Hard Cider



## hdhunter (Mar 23, 2007)

I am looking for an easy drinking and sweet cider recipe for drinking this summer (around the campfire and such). I found this recipe and I am looking for responses from those with hard cider experience. I am thinking about setting it up for around 6% abv.





*Hard Apple Cider
*
1 imperial gal (4.5 l) of fresh apple juice (no preservatives)
adjust sugar content to desired level
1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme powder
1 tsp. acid blend
1/4 tsp. grape tannin
1/2 tsp. yeast energizer
2 campden tablets
1 packet all purpose wine yeast

Crush and dissolve campden tablets in a cup of warm water and mix
well with the FRESH apple juice in your primary fermenter. Let
stand over-night. Mix in all other ingredients except yeast making
sure everything is dissolved, then sprinkle yeast over top of juice
and cover with plastic sheet and ferment 3 to 5 days. Rack (siphon)
into secondary fermenter and attach air lock. Rack again in 3 weeks.
When all fermentation is finished, rack into a clean vessel and
add 2 oz of white sugar and gently stir well. (I usually put the
sugar into a bit of water and dissolve it first by boiling it in
the microwave) When sugar is well mixed, bottle and age 3 months.
This will give you a crisp, carbonated hard cider.

Note: The more sugar you add, the more alcohol you will get, but
the longer it will take to ferment. I would recommend from 1/2 to
1 pound per gal/4.5 l and not more than 2 lbs. <!/--c-->


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is a Link to a topic on this Forum on Hard Apple Cider.... 


http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=894&amp;KW=hard+apple+cider






I made Hard apple Cider over a year ago and it was a great hit....we rationed it from the start and now have just a few bottles left...So I have a new batch going, and as soon as it's bottled will start another batch.


We like ours a bit on the dry side and carbonated. I have read on other Cider making Forums that some people sweeten their's with Splenda...it is a sweetener that won't carbonate your Cider.


Your recipe looks good to me...but like I said we have only made one batch...but we did like it and think it turned out pretty good.


This is my recipe.....


HARD APPLE CIDER


- 6 GALLONS STORE BOUGHT APPLE JUICE [no preservatives...Ascorbic Acid is okay]


- 9 [12oz] CARTONS FROZEN APPLE JUICE CONCENTRATE [enough to bring S.G. to around 1060...my last batch was S.G. 1066] [NO SUGAR only apple juices to bring the S.G. up to where you want it]


- 6 CAMPDEN TABLETS [crushed]
- 4 tsp ACID BLEND
- 4 tsp LIQUID TANNIN


LET SIT FOR 24 HOURS WITH FABRIC OVER TOP OF PRIMARY FERMENTER AND LID ON LOOSELY]


NEXT DAY ADD:
- 3 tsp PECTIC ENZYME
- 3 tsp YEAST ENERGIZER
- 6 tsp YEAST NUTRIENT
- 2 PK. MUNTON'S ALE YEAST [or yeast of your choice...next time I am going to try Côtes des Blanc..it is suppose to be good for Cider and will leave it a tad sweet]


Cover loosely...when S.G. gets down to about 1020 then rack to carboy with air lock.


It got to about S.G. 1002...[Haven't checked it lately...but have to rack it soon...then bottle]


AT BOTTLING ADD:
-1 tsp. ASCORBIC ACID [to prevent oxidation]
- 2 oz APPLE FLAVOR [optional- I think I'll add less or non this time]
- 3/4 CUP CORN SUGAR DISSOLVED IN 1 CUP WARM WATER [ this carbonates it, some people use frozen apple juice concentrate] [don't know the amount]


We bottled in beer bottles.


Hope this is helpful and keep us Posted on your journey into the World of Hard Apple Cider....it is a very refreshing drink...about 8% or so alcohol.


Great breakfast drink...




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 26, 2007)

The Apple Cider has cleared so nicely....racked it again today and will prime and bottle it soon.


----------



## hdhunter (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks great! I will have to get a batch started next week!!


----------

